# Question about PCIE 3.0



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if GPU-Z (or any other program like aida in this case) should report PCIE Bus speeds as 3.0 or 2.0 on a Z77 i2600K GTX780 Win7X64 system.







I was having a discussion with other people but results are quite varied.

Thanks!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well with your system you only have PCIe 2.0 capabilities since your 2600k only supports 2.0. Go to Ivy Bridge or Haswell it will show PCIe 3.0 like this. 

This is my GTX780 with 4770k Haswell chip.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well with your system you only have PCIe 2.0 capabilities since your 2600k only supports 2.0. Go to Ivy Bridge or Haswell it will show PCIe 3.0 like this.



Thanks for the reply!

That is also what i thought, but someone is claiming it is reading what gen the gpu supports so it doenst matter if its ivy or sandy.  is this correct ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 22, 2013)

whitelightning said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> That is also what i thought, but someone is claiming it is reading what gen the gpu supports so it doenst matter if its ivy or sandy.  is this correct ?



Not if we compare ours. I have a chip that has PCIe 3.0 Bus support and GPUz is reading 3.0. Where has yours does not have 3.0 support, but your GPU does, and GPUz(or whatever you are using) is still showing 2.0. 

By that persons logic it would show 3.0 for you.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not if we compare ours. I have a chip that has PCIe 3.0 Bus support and GPUz is reading 3.0. Where has yours does not have 3.0 support, but your GPU does, and GPUz(or whatever you are using) is still showing 2.0.
> 
> By that persons logic it would show 3.0 for you.



yeah but i see someone with a i2500k,Asus P8Z77-V Pro and 7950 with pcie 3.0 






, or FX-8320, Sabertooth 990FX R2 gen2 , 7950 also with 3.0.





and someone else with a 2600k, ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and 7950 is also seeing 2.0 like me

how is that possible ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 22, 2013)

Correction: So the first part before the @ sign, is what the GPU supports (I think), after that it is what the system is actually running at. So they both make sense. the 2nd one is running at 1.1 though, which probably is a power saving feature or something. Once it gets load from a game it should go to 2.0.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Correction: So the first part before the @ sign, is what the GPU supports (I think), after that it is what the system is actually running at. So they both make sense. the 2nd one is running at 1.1 though, which probably is a power saving feature or something. Once it gets load from a game it should go to 2.0.



well yeah sorry i was talking about the first part.  

here is mine:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well then im about as confused as you are at this point.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

oh well thanks for your thoughts anyways 

hopefully someone can shed a light on this


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well Wizzard would be the one to ask since he programmed GPU-Z.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Good thinking!  ive sent him a pm.


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Correction: So the first part before the @ sign, is what the GPU supports (I think), after that it is what the system is actually running at. So they both make sense. the 2nd one is running at 1.1 though, which probably is a power saving feature or something. Once it gets load from a game it should go to 2.0.



yes, the part before the @ is what the GPU supports and the parts after it is what it is "currently running" at hence the @

EDIT: as Jetster mentioned below it also depends on what hardware you are running it in, if the motherboard/CPU don't support PCIe 3.0 it won't work


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2013)

There are three thing that have to be 3.0 compatible. The CPU, GPU and the board chipset. The 2600K is definetly not 3.0 compatible


----------



## Law-II (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi



whitelightning said:


> yeah but i see someone with a i2500k,Asus P8Z77-V Pro and 7950 with pcie 3.0



No: the i2500k has no support for PCIe 3.0 [the vga card and motherboard are PCIe 3.0 compliant]
Look under heading "Other peripherals" Source

Example:


*Edit:* P8Z77-V PRO
Expansion Slots Support
2 x *PCIe 3.0*/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) *3
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black) 
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1 *4
2 x PCI  
Source

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> yes, the part before the @ is what the GPU supports and the parts after it is what it is "currently running" at hence the @



that

if the rest of the system does not support 3.0, then the gpu will only say it supports 2.0, not sure if this is a feature of the gpu or the system bios or the vga drivers


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> yes, the part before the @ is what the GPU supports and the parts after it is what it is "currently running" at hence the @



Shouldnt mine (and also for others) show 3.0 as well  ?



Jetster said:


> There are three thing that have to be 3.0 compatible. The CPU, GPU and the board chipset. The 2600K is definetly not 3.0 compatible



This is what i also thought, but i showed 2 screenshots above which show 3.0 while the mb only supports 2.0.


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> that
> 
> if the rest of the system does not support 3.0, then the gpu will only say it supports 2.0, not sure if this is a feature of the gpu or the system bios or the vga drivers



But how is it possible that a 2500k shows 3.0 ? and a 2600k 2.0 ?  is that a bug in the bios and should they both say 2.0 ?


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 22, 2013)

whitelightning said:


> But how is it possible that a 2500k shows 3.0 ? and a 2600k 2.0 ? is that a bug in the bios and should they both say 2.0 ?



could be because of your motherboard, what are your system specs, better go to User CP above and fill in system specs


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But my i2600k , z77 (also pcie3.0) 780gtx is showing 2.0 ?


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> could be because of your motherboard, what are your system specs, better go to User CP above and fill in system specs



sorry about that , did that now.

here are my specs.

I2600K
Z77A-GD65 GAMING http://uk.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-GD65-GAMING.html#specification
EVGA 780 ACX http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2782-KR


----------



## Law-II (Oct 22, 2013)

whitelightning said:


> i2600k



The i5 2600K has no support for PCIe 3.0
Look under heading "Other peripherals"Source

Try reseating the vga card; make sure all motherboard chipset drivers are up to date: if have a spare hdd use it to reinstall windows,

*Edit:* check the motherboard advanced bios settings

atb

Law-II


----------



## whitelightning (Oct 22, 2013)

Law-II said:


> The i5 2600K has no support for PCIe 3.0
> Look under heading "Other peripherals"Source
> 
> Try reseating the vga card; make sure all motherboard chipset drivers are up to date: if have a spare hdd use it to reinstall windows,
> ...



Thanks but neither has the 2500k http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core i5-2500K CM8062300833803.html
like i reported before different setups are having this behaviour , its not just me

I have installed the latest chipdrivers and reseated the gpu just now but it didnt make a difference unfortunately

in the bios i can only choose auto or disabled


----------

